# "Supply" Teacher/"Runner" Market



## bennyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

It is looking like I will be moving to Dubai with my fiancee (to be wife before we come) who has got a job teaching at a Dubai Primary school.

Im a 6yr experienced Secondary School teacher but haven't found work yet. If I am on my wifes visa and have residency (and I assume work) status, how likely is it that Ill be able to find work as a "supply" teacher on an adhoc basis with schools?

I know there is no agency system like here, but do schools operate a local list situation?

Also, I suspect there must be a few examples of teachers bailing on contracts and leaving mid-term. Is there much possibility to obtain employment in this way? Does being in Dubai help, or would I be better off staying at home until I find employment.

Any suggestions/caveats?


----------



## JeanneEmeraldde (Apr 29, 2013)

bennyboy said:


> It is looking like I will be moving to Dubai with my fiancee (to be wife before we come) who has got a job teaching at a Dubai Primary school.
> 
> Im a 6yr experienced Secondary School teacher but haven't found work yet. If I am on my wifes visa and have residency (and I assume work) status, how likely is it that Ill be able to find work as a "supply" teacher on an adhoc basis with schools?
> 
> ...


i am a secondary teacher as well. personally, it took me many, many hours to secure a contract in the UAE, but i finally did. i am not yet in the UAE, but i visited 3 weeks ago. i had an interview that went well while i was there, and that will be materializing into part-time work (i am moving in june) as i wait for my august contract to start hopefully. on that note, i always feel that an in-person applying is the way to go. 

i am not as experienced as many on this forum, but my advice would be to come and give it a try. there are bound to be people who don't follow through with their contracts, and i found a fair few schools recruiting for supply teachers in the last few months. a few schools say on their sites that they welcome visits. so visit!

it is so hard to be away from a partner (though it is also hard to live on a single income when you are used to living on two). 

that being said, many schools ask what kind of visa you have, and the fact that you would be on your wife's visa would be seen as an asset i believe (would give them a bit more time to work on yours. not an expert on this, but i'm SURE they would rather see you on a spouse visa than a visit visa or still living in your home country).

don't know if this is of help, as i'm a UAE protocol newbie, i just know that it took quite a bit of trying to get my contract. but i did. and i say, just go to the UAE with your soon to be new wife.

and congrats!


----------

